
A Jordan Bookseller’s 24-Hour ‘Emergency Room for the Mind’ - palerdot
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/amman-jordan-24-hour-bookstore
======
jonstokes
"“There can be no set price for a book,” he says. “It depends on the book, the
person, and the author—when you put a price on something, you change the
relationship between person and book. You say ‘this is 10 dinars, this is 20
dinars’ and then the person thinks one is better than the other. But how can I
know how much somebody needs a particular book in a certain moment? Which book
is the best for that person?”"

This dude and Amazon agree on something important, it looks like :-p

------
HenryTheHorse
"A favorite book! No! That is extremism!"

That quote tells you everything you need to know about the owner of the
bookstore. He's not _merely_ a merchant.

~~~
exBarrelSpoiler
He's also an upstanding citizen.

------
azeirah
I was pleasantly surprised that the "relevant stories" area actually shows
_real relevant stories_ instead of the insane clickbait you see on every site
nowadays.

Besides that, this article makes me long for more reading, so much knowledge
about everything is contained in books... wish I could capture just a small
portion of that knowledge within myself

~~~
tzs
> I was pleasantly surprised that the "relevant stories" area actually shows
> _real relevant stories_ instead of the insane clickbait you see on every
> site nowadays.

I didn't see a "Sponsored by (Taboola|Outbrain)" there, or any other credit to
an outside site, so I'm guessing that the site is choosing relevant content
themselves which is probably why it is actually relevant.

Do Taboola and Outbrain and the like actually try to tailor their links to the
content they appear on, or are they just general interest clickbait?

------
tumba
This is much like Nina George's novel, The Little Paris Bookshop [1], which is
a pleasant and occasionally thought provoking read.

From the publisher's description:

"Monsieur Perdu calls himself a literary apothecary. From his floating
bookstore in a barge on the Seine, he prescribes novels for the hardships of
life. Using his intuitive feel for the exact book a reader needs, Perdu mends
broken hearts and souls."

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O0286MS](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O0286MS)

------
voltagex_
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/save-al-maa-bookstore-
com...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/save-al-maa-bookstore-community--
3#/)

------
mad44
The world needs more Hamzehs.

------
tehwalrus
This is wonderful.

